# Old Eldar Models



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello,
We all have to start from somewhere, these are my beginnings.


















































































-Dusty


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Better than my first models by a long shot


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello,
Thank you Wraith, in some ways it matters not about what was done in the past, but about the curve in getting better. And if you say your first models weren't good, then I can only admire you even more for your achievement in painting skills. 
To be honest, I was a bit of a lazy painter using lots of black as armour and thin basecoat. If you look closely, you'll notice that in particular I was not very good doing guns, or gems. A lot of gems I just did gold and it kinda just blobbed on. My drybrushing skills back then was quite heavy. Faces were done as simple as possible too. I guess I leaned towards washes more than any other kinda technique. 
Actually in someways, some of these models + some others helped land me a job a couple of years ago painting Dr who series 4 Pryovile Priestess/ Mummy Robot & Primeval Nick Cutter toys for a company.
Anyway, on with the show....
































I've got 4 Banshees really

























Could anyone tell me how many points this might be worth so far? I've still got more pics to add, like jetbikes, guardians, vipers etc. But if I could get an idea, that'll great!
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

You should check the Eldar codex. Btw, nice models.k:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi again,
I have here the rest of my army.

















Battered things!

























































These were done after my long gap in the hobby and helped me get back into it.

































Phew. I've some other models but alas already depainted; war walker, dreadnought, weapons platform. But other than that, that's my Eldar army back then. I did have most the Harlequins but no idea where they've gone. Anyway, now they're being rebased, having mould lines removed (there's so much!), little putty just to sort out details, and perhaps slight modding.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello,
It's been a while, a lot of paint striper and filing mould lines. Noticed quite a few detail correcting to do, trying to resist heavy converting but tempting.
Anyway I wanted to show these 'cause I weren't too sure on the idea.
First are 5 simple rock bases I'm thinking of using for the Fire Dragons:

















These below are the main one's in question. I want to mount the Swooping Hawks/Reapers on something highish, but although might look cooler, would probabky be a disadvantage in gameplay. Hand to hand combat would be difficult and I doubt you'd be able to hide them behind a bush for cover. But they are able to kinda interlock together. Yay/Nay?:

















Any suggestions (on other types of bases as well) would be mucho appreciated 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Its nice to see some old stuff out of the cupboard hats off to you sir!
As for the interlocking bases would some kind of statue / mosaic base work where the models are standing on pieces that fit together to make a whole?


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Dusty's Corner said:


> These below are the main one's in question. I want to mount the Swooping Hawks/Reapers on something highish, but although might look cooler, would probabky be a disadvantage in gameplay. Hand to hand combat would be difficult and I doubt you'd be able to hide them behind a bush for cover. But they are able to kinda interlock together. Yay/Nay?:


OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!

*YES YES YES*

you just have to use these bases!


----------

